# Need Advice



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

A little background information: I'm 25 and my husband is 27. We had our first child about a year ago but now that we've had her, I don't enjoy giving blowjobs as often anymore because of the smell. My husband isn't doing anything differently but the smell just kills me. I need a good way to bring this up without hurting his feelings that he may need to step up the maintenance down there. I'm not particularly fond of giving head but he likes it, but I can't stand the smell anymore!


----------



## HardLanden (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh no! Don't withhold the BJ! This calls for swift decisive action. Step by step. 1) Buy an electric beard trimmer with a guard. 2) Handcuff him to the bed naked (hands and feet). 3) Proceed to manscape taking care not to contact sensitive parts with the blade. 4) Take a shower with him and wash the area of interest with a soapy washcloth (No sex yet). 5) Get out of the shower and blow him. No PIV sex yet! 6) The next morning, repeat the BJ to determine if the offensive odor persists. Assuming this does the trick, tell him that he will get more head if he manscapes and washes.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I agree with the manscaping and thorough cleaning. It might be that your sense of smell was affected by your pregnancy - but he can at least do what he can do.

Adam and Eve also has a flavored gel to use for this purpose, it smells and tastes non-penis like.


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll try that advice, thanks. I just wasn't sure if he was going to freak out, but I guess if I hint that he'll be getting more blowjobs that he'd probably take a class on it or something. And the gel ideas sound nice too. You got my mind wondering in a good direction. Thanks!


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

BJ DURING showers!

I also vote yes on hair removal.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

You probably don't even need to beat around the bush with this.

Pun not intended.

Just come out and say, if you want more BJs then wash up. Heh


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

ladywillow you are a considerate partner, you are struggling to not hurt him but at the same time you don't want to deny what he enjoys, this talk good about you.

be honest with him, tell him that you have become more sensitive to the smell, that you love him and you dont want to stop giving him what he enjoys, but for the two of you enjoy the act ask him to clean properly that zone, that you have no problem with regular sex but if he wants BJ please do it for you.

believe me, we males also like to to satisfy our women, if you don't "O" or when we perceive you are not enjoying it, we feel frustrated and inefficient, if you speak honestly with him, he will make anything for you to enjoy intimacy as much as him.

if he showers and then you have no problems with the smell during the BJ, make sure to tell him in a nice way, how are you enjoying it again, that words by itself are a positive reinforcement that will make him repeat the process without you having to insist on it.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Op if I even have a hint I may not smell like a pocket full of posey's my wife is not getting near there. I am not gonna jeopardize that.

Your man is going to love you for taking the extra effort to keep your sex life fun.


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. After thinking about it some more last night I just told him when he got out of the shower that my sense of smell has changed and that if he keeps up the maintenance down there I'll at least give him a few blowjobs each week. He looked like just won the lottery and actually started getting back in the shower! :rofl:

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

wait wait wait hold the train
the smell of...what??

If its the man-goo...then there are dietary changes to make that more pleasant, as well as the taste

but if is his body smell, then just talk to him...I man scape...shave my junk, anything to make it more enjoyable for my wife

I also usually hint at wanting sex by taking a shower at night...I mean the point in question is only a few inches from the stinkiest part of a mans body, I prefer to be clean before sex

just tell him...nicely


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

OP, you should be commended. When I read posts like this it blows my mind. The dude's area reeks and his wife is like, how can I get over it to give more BJs? I can't even remember the last time I got one. OP believes that giving frequent BJs is mandatory. This is the right attitude!! If all women were like this there would be no wars.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ladywillow said:


> Thanks for all the advice. After thinking about it some more last night I just told him when he got out of the shower that my sense of smell has changed and that if he keeps up the maintenance down there I'll at least give him a few blowjobs each week. He looked like just won the lottery and actually started getting back in the shower! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice.


That is adorable!

I bought my H cologne and sometimes take his pants down, pull his boxers away, then give a short spray. Put him back together and tell him..."I'll see YOU later" then shake my ass as I walk away. He took the hint. And now keeps himself clean and fresh smelling. I also shave him myself. That helps tremendously.


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> That is adorable!
> 
> I bought my H cologne and sometimes take his pants down, pull his boxers away, then give a short spray. Put him back together and tell him..."I'll see YOU later" then shake my ass as I walk away. He took the hint. And now keeps himself clean and fresh smelling. I also shave him myself. That helps tremendously.


Wow, I definitely wouldn't want my hands with a razor down there for him. I would be afraid of nicking something important!


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> wait wait wait hold the train
> the smell of...what??
> 
> If its the man-goo...then there are dietary changes to make that more pleasant, as well as the taste
> ...


It was the smell of body odor. He works really hard during the day so when he comes home it is a smell of body odor and grease and other chemicals. He didn't really smell bad except for when I went down there. But it's all solved now! 

I never really had a problem with his semen before, but I normally don't like to have any of it in my mouth. The thought sort of unnerves me.


----------

